# Has this ever happened to you?



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Was walking back to the truck after bagging a couple of roosters in a deserted farmstead and just as I got to the road I felt something move in my game pouch. I figured one of the birds must have survived my "neck ringin..." I stopped for a second and went to reach for my back to pull the birds out and all of a sudden the rooster flew out of my pouch like a bat out of hell...Cackling and all...I gained my composure and managed to shoot him again...The group I was with gave me a standing ovation! It scared the crap out of me and I'll never forget it...I'm glad I had witnesses or nobody would believe it! We laughed about it all weekend!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

never seen it before with a pheasant, but while dove hunting this year, I retreived a dove and did the neck ringing thing, and threw in on the pile with the others. I went back to my stool and I here wings beating behind me. The dove had flown straight up in the air about 20 feet and then game back down. Had to retrieve that one twice.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Never had one fly out of the game bag did have a couple that seemed to become reborn. Partner put a duck in the pile last year after dispatching it by hand, not sure if it flew or walked away but we never got that one back again.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I (unfortunately) can relate.

This year I poorly dispensed of a hun that came back to life from the critter pile and managed to work it's way back into and between the decoy bags at the front of the topper, until later that evening when it came busting out of the topper and we made like a greased pig contest and finally corralled it.

A number of years ago, lost one drake that had been strategically placed with others by a tree so as not to loose track of them. Later in the morning, the drake went missing. Only a pup then, but my dog finally dug it out burried under some heavy grass about 45 feet away - with the fresh marks of muskrat teeth on the breast.

Last, and least, one vehicle in our hunting party had road hunted a rooster early one the morning. Later, when these two guys were posting something me and another were walking, the poster watched as the early rooster jumped out of the back of the topper and proceeded at mach one up a fence line and into a crp field across the prairie trail. About 15 minutes later when we finished our push, thought we should at least give it a try. My dog got the trail, went into the crp field, started hauling hinder on a game trail, and was probably almost a 1/4 mile in when I was about to whistle him back. About that time, his head went down and back up with bird in mouth. No way to know for sure it was the same one, but seems pretty likely. Had no tail feathers as I think Kody probably "schwung-and-missed" a few times.

Hunt enough, and you'll see all sorts of weird things......... (like the muskrat that tried to attack me in a corn field last Friday).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dan Bueide said:


> This year I poorly dispensed of a hun that came back to life from the critter pile and managed to work it's way back into and between the decoy bags at the front of the topper, until later that evening when it came busting out of the topper and we made like a greased pig contest and finally corralled it.


That was hilarious. Funny watching a bunch of grown men leap for a bird like kids on a frog. The little guy almost made it to freedom too!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Bagged a nice greenie a few years back and had it lying next to me not 3 feet away. Looked over about 5 minutes later...it was gone. Looked all over in the tall grass and found it. Went to pick it up by the feet (thats all i could see) and whatever had it started dragging it. So i grabbed it and me and that little critter had a little tug-of-war on my greenie....I won. Never did see the other animal. I was guessing a mink?


----------

